# Coke



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

The drink. When going through the feed stations on the US Pro Challenge some of the riders are getting Coca Cola in their feed bags. What is the benefit of drinking a Coke? Caffeine? 

I know that if I drink a coke, all that it does to me is make me more thirsty (all that syrup). Oh, and pee more


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> The drink. When going through the feed stations on the US Pro Challenge some of the riders are getting Coca Cola in their feed bags. What is the benefit of drinking a Coke? Caffeine?
> 
> I know that if I drink a coke, all that it does to me is make me more thirsty (all that syrup). Oh, and pee more


Caffeine, sugar kick, familiar taste. Nothing better than a can of icy cold coke when you are about to bonk.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

HFCS directly into the bloodstream. Great quick energy source.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Better than coke...*

You speak the truth about the benefits of Coke in fighting the bonk, but there is one thing better, a Snickers bar with a Coke back.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've noticed that most of the Cokes Colombian guys have been picking up have been diets, they must like their caffeine.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I can understand the quick energy boost but isn't that kind of short lived. Wouldn't you be better off eating instead?

I know when I feel like I'm starting to bonk, a couple of fig newtons (Kerry, thanks for the tip) and I'm like a new man.

I suppose a couple of fig newtons and a can of Coke and I would feel like Superman.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> I can understand the quick energy boost but isn't that kind of short lived. Wouldn't you be better off eating instead?
> 
> I know when I feel like I'm starting to bonk, a couple of fig newtons (Kerry, thanks for the tip) and I'm like a new man.
> 
> I suppose a couple of fig newtons and a can of Coke and I would feel like Superman.


they eat too. a lot, and continuously. but for drink Coke is a nice boost. I agree, Snickers is nice too for preventing the bonk, not very easy to eat on the road though.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they are already eating*



redondoaveb said:


> I can understand the quick energy boost but isn't that kind of short lived. Wouldn't you be better off eating instead?
> 
> I know when I feel like I'm starting to bonk, a couple of fig newtons (Kerry, thanks for the tip) and I'm like a new man.
> 
> I suppose a couple of fig newtons and a can of Coke and I would feel like Superman.


and since the caloric load doesn't matter it is good fast energy and it settles the belly in some
it is common to de fizz them as well


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I know that they are constantly eating, just wasn't sure what role the Coke played. I guess after being on the road for over a hundred miles, a nice cold Coke would taste pretty damn good.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Coke is preferred over other soda because it settles the stomach making it easier to take on other food.

Coke when it was originally created was as a stomach soothing drink


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

locustfist said:


> Coke is preferred over other soda because it settles the stomach making it easier to take on other food.
> 
> Coke when it was originally created was as a stomach soothing drink


Actually, coke was first introduced in 1886 as a nerve tonic, stimulant and headache remedy.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

redondoaveb said:


> Actually, coke was first introduced in 1886 as a nerve tonic, stimulant and headache remedy.


...there you go, Coke is awesome!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

locustfist said:


> ...there you go, Coke is awesome!


Yeah, except they took out the key ingredient "Coca".


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

TimV said:


> HFCS directly into the bloodstream. Great quick energy source.


There is no HFCS, they are all using imported coke (usually Mexican in the US) that uses cane sugar, is less acidic and has all natural flavoring. I always request it when I can. A good way to get down caffeine and a lot of calories without it coming back up on you. The US stuff does not stay down as well, and is harsher on the throat.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

dcl10 said:


> There is no HFCS, they are all using imported coke (usually Mexican in the US) that uses cane sugar, is less acidic and has all natural flavoring. I always request it when I can. A good way to get down caffeine and a lot of calories without it coming back up on you. The US stuff does not stay down as well, and is harsher on the throat.


I don't usually drink American Cokes because they are too syrupy, but I LOVE me the Mexi-Cokes. They're a lot "lighter" and more refreshing.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*GRand Tour Riders*



redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, I know that they are constantly eating, just wasn't sure what role the Coke played. I guess after being on the road for over a hundred miles, a nice cold Coke would taste pretty damn good.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


consume in excess of 10,000 calories a day and lose weight

those small cans of coke mean nothing


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Cokes are nice even for longer recreational rides. I tend to like to get them on mile 60 of 80 or 80 of 100. They're a nice pick-me-up for those last 20 miles.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I was hanging on for dear life during an impromptu hammerfest this morning, we stopped at a gas station and I whacked down a can of Coke and felt like a new man. Unfortunately I only had $1.25 so I couldn't swing a 3 Muskateers as well, but the Coke did the trick.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> The drink. When going through the feed stations on the US Pro Challenge some of the riders are getting Coca Cola in their feed bags. What is the benefit of drinking a Coke? Caffeine?
> 
> I know that if I drink a coke, all that it does to me is make me more thirsty (all that syrup). Oh, and pee more


I've been racing Ironman for the past several years and coke is a staple on the run. It gives a nice pick-me-up plus it settles the stomach. Now I didn't see the feed area so I'm not sure how the coke was delivered but it is usually provided flat at aid stations. Carbonation can promote bloating.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought this thread was going to be about Tom Boonen or Tom Vannoppen.


----------



## PeteyPablo (Aug 31, 2011)

Caffeine = win. I dont drink coffee, but I love my caffeinie


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> and since the caloric load doesn't matter it is good fast energy and it settles the belly in some
> it is common to de fizz them as well


How do they "de-fizz" them and keep them sealed?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Classic 80's Keanu Reeves Coke Commercial - YouTube


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

It has been close to 2 decades since I raced, but whenever I felt a bonk coming on, I'd slam a Coke and a Snickers!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> How do they "de-fizz" them and keep them sealed?


Not feasible to defizz them sealed. However, if you add a teaspoon of sugar to a can, it will defizz in a hurry.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

kupe said:


> I don't usually drink American Cokes because they are too syrupy, but I LOVE me the Mexi-Cokes. They're a lot "lighter" and more refreshing.


From what I remember Canada also gets Coke with cane sugar as they don't share our embargo with Cuba either...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kupe said:


> I don't usually drink American Cokes because they are too syrupy, but I LOVE me the Mexi-Cokes. They're a lot "lighter" and more refreshing.


X2

Mexican Coke is made with _*cane*_ sugar; the way they used to make it here in the states. Now, American Coke is made with another kind of sugar (Beet sugar, maybe?).


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Kenacycle said:


> Classic 80's Keanu Reeves Coke Commercial - YouTube


Oh dear. His acting hasn't improved over this lousy performance in the 80's.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> X2
> 
> Mexican Coke is made with _*cane*_ sugar; the way they used to make it here in the states. Now, American Coke is made with another kind of sugar (Beet sugar, maybe?).


Corn syrup for at least the last 10-15 or more years, change over was tough on US sugar cane farmers in Gulf Coast states.

Mexican Cokes with cane syrup taste much better.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

J24 said:


> Corn syrup for at least the last 10-15 or more years, change over was tough on US sugar cane farmers in Gulf Coast states.
> 
> Mexican Cokes with cane syrup taste much better.


Just like I remember how Coke tastes when I was a kid growing up in the '70's.

It ironic that in Hawaii the Coca Cola bottling plant there still makes Coke with cane sugar.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> Just like I remember how Coke tastes when I was a kid growing up in the '70's.
> 
> It ironic that in Hawaii the Coca Cola bottling plant there still makes Coke with cane sugar.


Probably cost prohibitive to transport corn syrup by ship to Hawaii, particularly when you have a great local source of sweetner.

Lucky Hawaiians


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Stogaguy said:


> You speak the truth about the benefits of Coke in fighting the bonk, but there is one thing better, a Snickers bar with a Coke back.


Classic, that combo has saved my hide a few times.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Stogaguy said:


> You speak the truth about the benefits of Coke in fighting the bonk, but there is one thing better, a Snickers bar with a Coke back.


I go with a Snickers and a Mountain Dew. I believe the Mtn Dew has more caffiene. (Don't do this every day, wouldn't be prudent.)


----------

